# le père Guillaume, la mère Teresa / Père Guillaume, Mère Teresa - article & majuscule



## zuzushka8

Bonjour, je suis un train de rediger un texte sur les missions et j'aurais besoin de savoir s'il faut dire, pour un religieux, "Nous sommes alles dans le jardin avec LE pere Guillaume" ou tout simplement "avec Pere Guillaume" sans article. Merci beaucoup.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## LV4-26

Oui, l'article est nécessaire.


----------



## tilt

Ainsi que l'accent grave : _le p*è*re Guillaume_.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Pourtant on dirait _il était au jardin avec Mère Thérésa_...
Il me semble qu'on pourrait dire _avec Père Guillaume_ (avec une majuscule), si c'est un intime, ou qulqu'un d'un certain prestige.


----------



## zuzushka8

Oui, c'est ce qui me confond.. J'ai trouvé des contextes où il n'y a pas d'article. Y a-t-il un critère qui peut m'aider à décider? Peut-être est-ce le prestige dont tu parles? Merci!


----------



## tilt

Plus que de prestige, je parlerais de notoriété. Le titre devient alors partie intégrante du nom de la personne : Mère Teresa, Frère Jacques... Et lorsque cette notoriété devient encore plus grande, le nom ainsi formé peut devenir un quasi nom commun, et il retrouve alors son article, comme pour le Père Noël !


----------



## snarkhunter

Chez *Lewis Carroll*, on trouve également (dans la traduction française la plus connue) un "père Guillaume" sans article (et sans majuscule initiale) : on serait donc fondé à considérer que cette formulation n'est pas totalement dépendante de la _notoriété absolue_ du personnage.

... et je laisserai le cas de _père Dupanloup_ à votre appréciation personnelle !


----------



## Logospreference-1

Il y eut le père Duval, sur sa guitare, puis il y eut sœur Sourire, sur sa guitare, et qui peut dire pourquoi l'article alla à l'un et pas à l'autre? Un jour la réponse me viendra peut-être, mais aujourd'hui je n'en ai vraiment pas.


----------



## SergueiL

Selon le ton employé par le narrateur, on peut tout aussi bien mettre un article ou non, si on le désigne par son nom ou sa fonction.
De la même façon qu'on peut dire "je suis allé en ville avec ma mère" ou "je suis allé en ville avec maman".
"





Logospreference-1 said:


> Il y eut le père Duval, sur sa guitare, puis il y eut sœur Sourire, sur sa guitare, et qui peut dire pourquoi l'article alla à l'un et pas à l'autre? Un jour la réponse me viendra peut-être, mais aujourd'hui je n'en ai vraiment pas.


Et le père Castor.


----------



## zuzushka8

Bonjour, merci beaucoup pour toutes ces réponses. Je vois que les deux variantes sont possibles. Laquelle me conseillez-vous donc dans un contexte, disons, quotidien, mais à l'écrit? Je raconte une expérience normale, pour un petit jorunal sur les missions. Il s'agit d'une visite au jardin de la mission, avec (le) Père Guillaume que je connais très peu et les lecteurs aussi. Merci encore.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour.

Pour simplifier, il peut arriver que des membres d'une congrégation monastique ou autre s'appellent entre eux, et de là se fassent appeler par tout le monde, _père Untel, frère Untel, mère Untel, sœur Untel_. 

Mais en principe, en particulier pour un prêtre, tout le monde dit_ le père Untel_, peut-être bien par respect pour le titre de prêtre.


----------



## Maître Capello

Sans article_, père_ est assimilable à un titre de civilité (comme _Monsieur_, etc.) et prend donc en principe la majuscule:_

le *p*ère Untel
*P*ère Untel_


----------



## lamy08

Avec ou sans majuscule quand il est précédé de l'article??
On dit bien: le *P*ère Lachaise, non?
Le *P*ère Goriot, aussi.

Personnellement, et jusqu'à preuve du contraire, je continue à mettre l'article défini et une majuscule. 
Donc: je me promène avec le Père Guillaume.


----------



## Maître Capello

lamy08 said:


> Avec ou sans majuscule quand il est précédé de l'article??
> On dit bien: le *P*ère Lachaise, non?


Les typographes divergent à ce propos : certains mettent une majuscule et d'autres non (cf. p.ex. la BDL).

Mais cette majuscule ne se justifie pas. On ne met d'ailleurs pas non plus de majuscule aux autres fonctions: _le pape Jean-Paul II, le cardinal Koch, le président Mitterrand, le roi Louis XIV, le prince Rainier_, etc.


----------



## Sept2.0

Bonjour.

J'ai une petite question concernant l'emploi des articles dans les expressions données dans l'encadré du titre.
Doit-on dire

article zéro + Mère Teresa
ou
la Mère Teresa

article zéro + Père Finet
ou
le Père Finet

et pourquoi ?


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est soit _*M*ère Teresa_, soit _*la* *m*ère Teresa_. Même chose pour _père_.

Si c'est un titre de civilité comme _Monsieur, Maître, Monseigneur,_ etc., il ne faut pas d'article et le titre prend une majuscule. Si c'est un simple nom, il est précédé d'un article et s'écrit avec une minuscule. Le choix entre les deux dépend entièrement du contexte.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Lorsque les termes de Mère et de Père ( avec des majuscules ) s'appliquent à des religieux, on peut très bien employer l'article, mais il n'est pas obligatoire. S'il s'agissait d'anonymes, leur usage devant un nom propre aurait en revanche un caractère très familier


----------



## Sept2.0

Si j'ai bien compris vos réponses, si l'article de Wiki conscré à Mère Teresa ne donne que
article zéro + _*M*ère Teresa _
c'est justement à cause de sa grande notoriété publique ?
A titre d'exemple, voici ce que l'on trouve sur Wiki :
Le 15 mars 1949, Mère Teresa reçoit la visite d'une de ses anciennes élèves, qui lui demande de pouvoir la suivre.

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est qu'on dit aussi
article zéro + Soeur Teresa
dans le même article. Pourtant ce n'est pas une appellation connue par tous.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est plus une question d'usage que de notoriété de la personne.


----------



## Sept2.0

Je dois préciser : à mon avis, il peut s'agir aussi d'une notoriété locale, dont une personne bénéficie au sein d'une commune (Logospreference en a déjà parlé dans ce fil), pas uniquement de la notoriété mondiale d'une célébrité.


----------

